# Rear Sway Bar options yet?



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Are there any confirmed Rear Sway Bars for the new 2018 Tiguan yet?  I've been looking around and haven't found anything confirm/specifically listed for this new model year/chassis. This thing could really use one.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I suspect a rear sway bar for any all-wheel-drive MQB platform will fit...like from an A3/S3.


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

That is what I would think as well, but no websites seem to be listing this as an option/as an exact fit for the Tiguan. I was just trying to confirm the situation.


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Wouldn't a Golf R rear bar fit as well?


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone know the size of the stock/OEM Tiguan rear bar?


----------



## tepeswallachia (Oct 14, 2006)

So I have a Tiguan S FWD loaner while my 2016 GTI SE PP is in for warranty work. Got on the ground with my digital calipers and measured 22mm for the Tiguan. Stock GTI swaybar is 20mm on the performance pack. Have read that non-PP early GTIs had 22mm or so. 

Lying on the ground and holding my stock GTI swaybar up to the Tiguan bar, the ends are not bent exactly the same. The tiguan has a much shallower bend to connect to the endlinks. Didn't measure overall length or width measurements.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

tepeswallachia said:


> So I have a Tiguan S FWD loaner while my 2016 GTI SE PP is in for warranty work. Got on the ground with my digital calipers and measured 22mm for the Tiguan. Stock GTI swaybar is 20mm on the performance pack. Have read that non-PP early GTIs had 22mm or so.
> 
> Lying on the ground and holding my stock GTI swaybar up to the Tiguan bar, the ends are not bent exactly the same. The tiguan has a much shallower bend to connect to the endlinks. Didn't measure overall length or width measurements.


The hero we need but don't deserve.


----------



## tepeswallachia (Oct 14, 2006)

You're welcome. Venmo me a six pack. This batman has a gut to feed.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

tepeswallachia said:


> So I have a Tiguan S FWD loaner while my 2016 GTI SE PP is in for warranty work. Got on the ground with my digital calipers and measured 22mm for the Tiguan. Stock GTI swaybar is 20mm on the performance pack. Have read that non-PP early GTIs had 22mm or so.
> 
> Lying on the ground and holding my stock GTI swaybar up to the Tiguan bar, the ends are not bent exactly the same. The tiguan has a much shallower bend to connect to the endlinks. Didn't measure overall length or width measurements.


We need someone with a Golf R to do the same, anyone?


----------



## tepeswallachia (Oct 14, 2006)

Welll, if you look at aftermarket options for the GTI and Golf R, they both have roughly 90 degree bends at the ends. The middle of the R bar has a hump to clear the rear differential, presumably. So, if a current Tiguan 4motion owner crawls under their car and determines if the swaybar end is bent at about the same ~45 degree bend on the FWD S I drove, an R bar wouldn't be an exact match fitment wise. Might still work however if you go with a different endlink.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone updated their rear sway bars?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/1973/2019/


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/1973/2019/


 They list the exact same part for the Golf R and RS3, so I guess they are the same. Opens up a lot of options.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

This is what I'm running, works great, really flattened out the driving experience. My daughter does much better in the back seat on windy roads.

https://neuspeed.com/collections/vo...ucts/neuspeed-anti-sway-bar-rear-25mm-2502256

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

zackdawley said:


> This is what I'm running, works great, really flattened out the driving experience. My daughter does much better in the back seat on windy roads.
> 
> https://neuspeed.com/collections/vo...ucts/neuspeed-anti-sway-bar-rear-25mm-2502256
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I just bought one on your recommendation, I've run Neuspeed bars in all my cars over the years and have been very happy.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> This is what I'm running, works great, really flattened out the driving experience. My daughter does much better in the back seat on windy roads.
> 
> https://neuspeed.com/collections/vo...ucts/neuspeed-anti-sway-bar-rear-25mm-2502256
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Did you install it yourself?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

MrSmith4 said:


> Did you install it yourself?


No my independent mechanic sold and installed it for me. Between living in an apartment and busy life with a family, it's far easier to have them do most of the work on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

zackdawley said:


> No my independent mechanic sold and installed it for me. Between living in an apartment and busy life with a family, it's far easier to have them do most of the work on it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


What was approximate cost?


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

I went with H&r Sway bar for the no maintenance bushing.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

I bought the neuspeed swaybar and upgraded brackets and just had my dealer install them this week. Just took the Tig for a test drive tonight and I noticed that it feels a lot more confident on curves particularly on the cloverleafs as you merge onto a freeway. All in was around $450 installed but it feels like a worthy upgrade because the car seems to handle more confidently.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

With all the shipping issues, especially from the States to Canada its been hard to find economical options. I have gone Eurocode on my Audi and they were great, cheapest option right now too on sale for 180 USD but its like 80 to ship to Canada. So I am going with an APR swaybar since a local shop has one in stock. Looking forward to swapping it in, as well as giving the Golf R springs a try with 10/15mm spacers when I swap back to summer tires. Going to be a pretty big change.


----------



## NavFlyer (Jun 9, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> So I am going with an APR swaybar since a local shop has one in stock. Looking forward to swapping it in, as well as giving the Golf R springs a try with 10/15mm spacers when I swap back to summer tires. Going to be a pretty big change.



Please be sure to post what this configuration does for ya'.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Row1Rich said:


> I just bought one on your recommendation, I've run Neuspeed bars in all my cars over the years and have been very happy.


I'm having a blast driving my wifes Tig every day the last 2 weeks, the rear sway bar is awesome. I've even been able to get the rear to step out in the rain with the diff locked up and TC off. Not big slides, but entertaining non the less.


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

I just picked up a 2020 Tiguan R-Line FWD (NON 4motion) for the wife and was looking at springs and a rear sway bar.

I was looking at two different Eibach bars for the MK VII Golf R vs GTI.... since I don't need the clearance for a rear diff. 

The GTI bar is still 25mm, but is almost $100 less expensive... E40-85-041-01-01 vs E40-15-021-02-01


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Do you have to upgrade the end links when lowering and installing a rear sway bar? Is it necessary to change both front and back end links for lowered cars?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

NEUSPEED Anti-Sway Bar End Links - Rear Are basically the same price as the rear sway bar itself. I’ve never used them before. Does anyone know if they make a big difference? Or if it’s more about longevity of the parts?


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

rayjpep1 said:


> Do you have to upgrade the end links when lowering and installing a rear sway bar? Is it necessary to change both front and back end links for lowered cars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk





Jmarks124 said:


> NEUSPEED Anti-Sway Bar End Links - Rear Are basically the same price as the rear sway bar itself. I’ve never used them before. Does anyone know if they make a big difference? Or if it’s more about longevity of the parts?


I installed the Neuspeed RSB using the stock end-links on my 2019, will upgrade them if ever needed. Pretty sure it's just for durability of the parts.


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Got it. I installed a rear sway bar on my old Audi B8 A4 and never installed upgraded end links. Lasted me for about 6-7 years without problems.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

MCMLXIX said:


> I just picked up a 2020 Tiguan R-Line FWD (NON 4motion) for the wife and was looking at springs and a rear sway bar.
> 
> I was looking at two different Eibach bars for the MK VII Golf R vs GTI.... since I don't need the clearance for a rear diff.
> 
> The GTI bar is still 25mm, but is almost $100 less expensive... E40-85-041-01-01 vs E40-15-021-02-01


… SO …. the GTI rear bar will not work. The rear is still an independent suspension but I guess its a different cradle and doesn't line up... so if anyone else finds this thread... Don't bother with a GTI rear sway bar, find a Golf R (AWD) rear sway bar....


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*H&R 25mm Rear Sway Bar w/ 034MOTORSPORT DYNAMIC+ Endlinks*

The H&R 25mm Rear Sway Bar in combination with 034 MOTORSPORT DYNAMIC+ Endlinks are MQB Golf R parts that I can confirm fit on my 4 Motion R-line. I didn't notice any ride changes at first but when I threw it into a corner it became quite apparent. My Tiguan now has better turn in , is more predictable and a lot more fun to drive; it almost feels lighter. I had it professionally installed at Foreign Automotive in Kitchener.

Id show you a picture but its so not clear why I cant just post one


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

VolksBerry said:


> The H&R 25mm Rear Sway Bar in combination with 034 MOTORSPORT DYNAMIC+ Endlinks are MQB Golf R parts that I can confirm fit on my 4 Motion R-line. I didn't notice any ride changes at first but when I threw it into a corner it became quite apparent. My Tiguan now has better turn in , is more predictable and a lot more fun to drive; it almost feels lighter. I had it professionally installed at Foreign Automotive in Kitchener.
> 
> Id show you a picture but its so not clear why I cant just post one


Good to know - might be worth a bit of a drive West for me to get the install.

BTW, you can't just upload pictures. You have to upload them on a 3rd party picture hosting site, then link to it.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m getting impatient. I’m fairly handy is the Neuspeed RSB something I can install by myself? Or does it require 4 hands or lifts or anything??


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

VolksBerry said:


> The H&R 25mm Rear Sway Bar in combination with 034 MOTORSPORT DYNAMIC+ Endlinks are MQB Golf R parts that I can confirm fit on my 4 Motion R-line. I didn't notice any ride changes at first but when I threw it into a corner it became quite apparent. My Tiguan now has better turn in , is more predictable and a lot more fun to drive; it almost feels lighter. I had it professionally installed at Foreign Automotive in Kitchener.
> 
> Id show you a picture but its so not clear why I cant just post one


Are you lowered? What setting do you have your Dynamic+ Endlinks on, soft or firm? I'm looking at the same combo you have on. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

rayjpep1 said:


> Are you lowered? What setting do you have your Dynamic+ Endlinks on, soft or firm? I'm looking at the same combo you have on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk



I am running all OEM, standard issue suspension components other than the newly upgraded rear swaybar. The endlinks dont have hard or soft adjustments, they just allow for some adjustments for bars that have mounting variances.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> I installed the Neuspeed RSB using the stock end-links on my 2019, will upgrade them if ever needed. Pretty sure it's just for the durability of the parts.


Any feedback? I'm contemplating on going Neuspeed route


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

locoandroid69 said:


> Any feedback? I'm contemplating on going Neuspeed route


Absolutely love it! Rear end feels so much more planted and stable through turns!


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

HappyTiggy said:


> Absolutely love it! Rear end feels so much more planted and stable through turns!


Awesome
Thanks, for sharing


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

HappyTiggy said:


> Rear end feels so much more planted and stable through turns!


With a bigger RSB, the rear feels more lively than before. For me the front feels more planted, and tucks in with less understeer in corners.


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

Row1Rich said:


> With a bigger RSB, the rear feels more lively than before. For me the front feels more planted, and tucks in with less understeer in corners.


Hes right, thats exactly how mine feels.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

As an added bonus my daughter feels less lateral g's in the back seat

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFINn3In_jk/?igshid=1wzhn7i3eabvm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

*Stealership refused to do it...*

Car is going in friday for the update software, oil change and i figured i would have them install my neuspeed RSB.
Asked for a quote and they refused to do the work, stating it would be a warrantee issue.
F%ken lazy bro...

Can anyone share experience doing it by themselves?
i can lift the rear on blocks if needed.
TIA


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I've had the APR RSW in the Tiguan since the summer and its been great, when it doesn't squeak. I've re-lubed it now 3 times and this last time I wrapped teflon tape around the bar like most suggest with new Formula 5 grease that everyone raves about. Did the trick perfectly, until it got cold and we hit -20C. Stupid bar squeaks even on the highway and any rear end jostling, over speedbumps its embarrassing how loud it is. Now that its warmed up a bit its still there but not as bad.....I hate Polyurethane bushings, they suck in the cold! I think the H&R no grease required bushings are best so I may try and swap it out this summer. APR is sending me new bushings so I'll try one more time and use their lube again but man its bad. Polyurethane is grease hungry and the super cold temps just aren't a good mix.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I have had an H&R on my Passat for 4.5 years and never once a single squeak, it just works..zero lubes or additives. They make good products or I am just really lucky...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

herkguy said:


> I have had an H&R on my Passat for 4.5 years and never once a single squeak, it just works..zero lubes or additives. They make good products or I am just really lucky...


It's their teflon impregnated poly bushings.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I should correct myself, I actually had it on my 13 TDI Passat for 3.5 years before moving it to the 2017 for the last 4.5 years...8 yrs total on these bushings 165,000 miles between them. They work...


----------

